# Scheduled Maintenance [OVER]



## Jeremy (Sep 6, 2014)

The forum will be down around 8:30AM Eastern tomorrow morning for 15 minutes.  For other time zones- that's about 7 hours after his post.  Thank you.

Edit: It's done.


----------



## Lolitia (Sep 6, 2014)

Oh. That's sad ;y;


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 6, 2014)

I wonder what it could be!


----------



## Sholee (Sep 6, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> I wonder what it could be!



oh noes, it better not be what I think it is. It's too early~ people needs sleep!


----------



## Justin (Sep 6, 2014)

Please don't bully the members Kaiaa.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 6, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> I wonder what it could be!



I hope this is not-so-subtly hinting at a shop restock

I want to finish my letters but am 2broke2getsecondhand


----------



## Capella (Sep 6, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> I hope this is not-so-subtly hinting at a shop restock
> 
> I want to finish my letters but am 2broke2getsecondhand



no shop restock


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Lolitia (Sep 6, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> I hope this is not-so-subtly hinting at a shop restock
> 
> I want to finish my letters but am 2broke2getsecondhand



Ohh. That's exciting. x3


----------



## Sholee (Sep 6, 2014)

may the fastest internet speeds win


----------



## f11 (Sep 6, 2014)

don't restock the shop


----------



## Lolitia (Sep 6, 2014)

gamora said:


> no shop restock



Wonder what it'll be? .. ~


----------



## Sholee (Sep 6, 2014)

Lolitia said:


> Wonder what it'll be? .. ~



it's just forum maintenence guyz
don't worries~


----------



## kassie (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm not gonna let myself get excited, just in case it's just regular server maintenance >>;


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 6, 2014)

maintenance will add the September birthstone and nothing else for the shop


----------



## Lolitia (Sep 6, 2014)

serenderpity said:


> I'm not gonna let myself get excited, just in case it's just regular server maintenance >>;



It probably is.


----------



## Cress (Sep 6, 2014)

This will be at 6:30 AM for me. I won't be affected at all.


----------



## kassie (Sep 6, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> This will be at 6:30 AM for me. I won't be affected at all.



Same, I'll be asleep lol.


----------



## Lolitia (Sep 6, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> This will be at 6:30 AM for me. I won't be affected at all.



It'll be 7:30 for me. Ehe, i'll be asleep.


----------



## Cress (Sep 6, 2014)

No, wait. 5:30 AM. -_-


----------



## Lolitia (Sep 6, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> No, wait. 5:30 AM. -_-



Oh. Now that i recounted it's 4:30 AM. *^*


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 6, 2014)

I should be asleep, but considering my sleep schedule is all sorts of messed up atm I'll certainly be awake.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 6, 2014)

YES RESTOCK I love my timezone for like the first time in forever.

- - - Post Merge - - -

10:30 pm for me!


----------



## Javocado (Sep 6, 2014)

Don't get hyped for restock guys


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 6, 2014)

lol


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm not getting hyped

though I will be stalking the shop just in case


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 6, 2014)

That's 7:30 for me so I'll be asleep xD. I honestly don't care if it is a restock as long as the sapphire collectible shows up


----------



## Peisinoe (Sep 6, 2014)

I think it'll be updated servers..

I called it guys


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 6, 2014)

But ugh my mom will make me go to sleep by then. If this was just 1 hour earlier. 0.o -_-

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anybody gonna stay awake till then. I'll give you my tbt and you buy them for me lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

SHOP RESTOCKED!!!  (Daniel Runs)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 6, 2014)

I bet daniel bought them if there really was a real restock


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 6, 2014)

lol true. If I put collectibles in the cart can they be sold out?


----------



## Sholee (Sep 6, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> lol true. If I put collectibles in the cart can they be sold out?



yes


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 6, 2014)

Oh man. I better get one yellow and run.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 6, 2014)

I'll be asleep so this won't affect me much.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 6, 2014)

Sholee said:


> yes



yeah, that's always annoyed me

wish it reduced stock when added to the cart and just started a 2-5 minute timer when added, so that if it wasn't checked out in that period it got taken out of the cart for someone else to claim.... instead of having it where 5+ people can add the same item to the cart but only the first to checkout gets it

though I imagine there's not really much staff can do about that, as its probably an issue to do with the shop's coding and not really anything that can be changed


----------



## f11 (Sep 6, 2014)

why do you guys act like its shop restock, its probably not. This isnt even the first time it was down for maintenance. You guys really shouldn't get ur hopes up, Iit get disappointing in the end.

When its down come join us in the irc~


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 6, 2014)

I have no hopes to get up


----------



## f11 (Sep 6, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> I have no hopes to get up


Ye. But its just annoying when people feel like they know its going to be a restock whem its probs not. The next restock is prolly gonna be with the next direct.


----------



## Sholee (Sep 6, 2014)

restocks are a myth


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Sep 6, 2014)

are they going to add the September birthstone in the shop?

I'm reading this at 7 in the morning so what time does it close in gmt?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 6, 2014)

Can you guys restock one chocolate cake as a teaser? lol


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Sep 6, 2014)

It happens 1:30pm my time


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 6, 2014)

I keep pressing the sold out button but nothing happens.. ;-;


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 6, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> I keep pressing the sold out button but nothing happens.. ;-;



because it's sold out...?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 6, 2014)

Yeah that's the point lol


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 6, 2014)

Get your cakes, your pears, and your oranges now while we still have stock!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 6, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> I keep pressing the sold out button but nothing happens.. ;-;











Seriously though, nothing is going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 6, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> Ye. But its just annoying when people feel like they know its going to be a restock whem its probs not. The next restock is prolly gonna be with the next direct.



but what if the next direct comes after the maintenance when the site goes back up?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kaiaa said:


> Get your cakes, your pears, and your oranges now while we still have stock!



oh god, will you guys be mixing up what has unlimited and limited stock soon?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 6, 2014)

Well regular cakes have always been limited stock.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 6, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> Well regular cakes have always been limited stock.



make it more limited then


----------



## Miya902 (Sep 6, 2014)

LOL, I'll be asleep so wont bother me much. :3


----------



## Jake (Sep 6, 2014)

this is not fair u can not do this u better restock the shop or i will be so mad!1!1!111!!!!!!!!1!


----------



## matt (Sep 6, 2014)

Omg how will I cope with 15 minutes


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 6, 2014)

LMAO, you guys are hilarious, and this is a very entertaining thread. ;p

I feel like Jeremy is drunk somewhere and threw this thread up to watch the hilarity ensue.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 6, 2014)

NO THIS IS NOT FAKE. I'M GOING TO STAY UP LATE WHILE MY MOM YELLS AT ME TO GET THESE COLLECTIBLES. XD (If this is fake, I'll be leaving tbt. jk)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 6, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> NO THIS IS NOT FAKE. I'M GOING TO STAY UP LATE WHILE MY MOM YELLS AT ME TO GET THESE COLLECTIBLES. XD ](If this is fake, I'll be leaving tbt. jk)




You're that desperate for those collectibles


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm kidding lol I put jk in really small font.


----------



## Justin (Sep 6, 2014)

LyraVale said:


> LMAO, you guys are hilarious, and this is a very entertaining thread. ;p
> 
> I feel like Jeremy is drunk somewhere and threw this thread up to watch the hilarity ensue.



<Jer> really more for personal amusement


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 6, 2014)

Tbt is a dictatorship. >_<


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 6, 2014)

So I'm thinking, what's there to do "maintenance" on? You can't improve on perfection! 

That should be good for a choco cake, riiiight?


----------



## Yui Z (Sep 6, 2014)

Oooo, that's a nice lookin' time for me.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 6, 2014)

*rubs hands together* Excellent...


----------



## Lauren (Sep 6, 2014)

I'll be working.


----------



## nard (Sep 6, 2014)

Considering what Kaiaa said, I bought an orange, pear, and two cakes. >_>"


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 6, 2014)

I have like 13 cakes so I'm fine lol. Cakes have the least stock and are limited anyway.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Jeremy please let this be a restock I've been staying up late. 0.o

- - - Post Merge - - -

Jeremy left! I think he's restocking the shop lol


----------



## nard (Sep 6, 2014)

If this is a restock, I'm going for the chocolate cake, light blue and green collectible, and bolting out. Omfg Internet if you dare to go down today I will literally rage-quit life pls


----------



## koolkat (Sep 6, 2014)

What time will it be back up at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 6, 2014)

btw if you miss the restock I can sell you the light blue and green.


----------



## nard (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks Daniel. Oh my, I'm such a noob. Is there anyway to organize your collectibles? >.>


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 6, 2014)

They're organized by date. Mods might be working on a way to do that.


----------



## nard (Sep 6, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> They're organized by date. Mods might be working on a way to do that.



_*Mods! Look! Let us organize our collectibles! *_


----------



## koolkat (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't really know if I'm interested in all this collectible stuff tbh.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Sep 6, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Thanks Daniel. Oh my, I'm such a noob. Is there anyway to organize your collectibles? >.>



Nope. They display in the order they were originally bought from the store.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 6, 2014)

*Daniel Intensifes*


----------



## nard (Sep 6, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> *Daniel Intensifes*


----------



## unravel (Sep 6, 2014)

maintenance is finish?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 6, 2014)

hasn't even started I don't think

still got a bit over 15 more minutes for its scheduled time


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 6, 2014)

We're back.


----------



## nard (Sep 6, 2014)

Nuuu, no restock. I feel betrayed by Kaiaa. ;~;


----------



## Sholee (Sep 6, 2014)

yay! i got the 1 peach they restocked 
thank you guys!


----------



## Yui Z (Sep 6, 2014)

No restock, yesssssssss!!!!!!


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Sep 6, 2014)

WHat did they even do in the maintenance?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 6, 2014)

Sholee said:


> yay! i got the 1 peach they restocked



what a huge restock

staff is getting ahead of themselves

should probably slow down before market value plummets


----------



## Snype (Sep 6, 2014)

I got a peach but then never got it.

Refund please!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 6, 2014)

Cherry-Blossoms said:


> WHat did they even do in the maintenance?



likely behind the scenes server stuff and whatnot


----------



## unravel (Sep 6, 2014)

Got October birthstone thanks


----------



## nard (Sep 6, 2014)

Sakuro7 said:


> I got a peach but then never got it.
> 
> Refund please!




You probs only put it in your cart and Sholee got it before you.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 6, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Got October birthstone thanks



but its September...


----------



## Aradai (Sep 6, 2014)

ooOOOOOooo spoopy BTF maintenance.


----------



## Farobi (Sep 6, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> but its September...



Hacks man


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 6, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Hacks man



I'll hack you


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 6, 2014)

Oh my god they have a blog entry count now


----------



## unravel (Sep 6, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> but its September...



i have the birthstone


----------



## Aradai (Sep 6, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Oh my god they have a blog entry count now


It's always been there tho.


----------



## Justin (Sep 6, 2014)

Just to squash any rumours, we restocked a single peach. Just for fun since everyone thought we were restocking, we never were planning to. Maintenance is unrelated. A planned restock is around the corner soon.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 6, 2014)

Justin said:


> Just to squash any rumours, we restocked a single peach. Just for fun since everyone thought we were restocking, we never were planning to. Maintenance is unrelated. A planned restock is around the corner soon.



Look forward to a second peach.


----------



## Sholee (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks for the peach though!!


----------



## Jake (Sep 6, 2014)

there is a buggish thing when i go to the shop tab, not sure if anyone else is having this issue or if its just me


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Sep 6, 2014)

Justin said:


> Just to squash any rumours, we restocked a single peach. Just for fun since everyone thought we were restocking, we never were planning to. Maintenance is unrelated. A planned restock is around the corner soon.



Looking forward to a restock, better save up some tbt then


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 6, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> i have the birthstone



THE SETPBEBMER RUSE WAS A............ DISTACTION


----------



## kassie (Sep 6, 2014)

Jake. said:


> there is a buggish thing when i go to the shop tab, not sure if anyone else is having this issue or if its just me



It happened to me as well but then I refreshed and it was gone.


----------



## Jake (Sep 6, 2014)

serenderpity said:


> It happened to me as well but then I refreshed and it was gone.



sorry i should have said it happens to me on the abd page


----------



## Javocado (Sep 6, 2014)

Spoiler: me at this thread








gif didn't work, too lazy to re-upload.
rip.


----------



## toastia (Sep 6, 2014)

The search engine is bugged and broken. I've refreshed and still is broken.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 6, 2014)

Jake. said:


> sorry i should have said it happens to me on the abd page



works fine for me

idk


----------



## unravel (Sep 6, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> THE SETPBEBMER RUSE WAS A............ DISTACTION



I bought a Birthstone... wait its gone


----------



## Yui Z (Sep 6, 2014)

Jake. said:


> sorry i should have said it happens to me on the abd page



I checked and I don't have the same problem, unless anyone else has it. Maybe if you restarted your computer it'd go away? Just a suggestion.


----------



## Justin (Sep 6, 2014)

Prin said:


> The search engine is bugged and broken. I've refreshed and still is broken.



Thanks, we're looking into it.


----------



## kassie (Sep 6, 2014)

Lol, you guys really _were_ breaking the forum.


----------



## SharJoY (Sep 6, 2014)

Jake. said:


> sorry i should have said it happens to me on the abd page




I am getting the same thing


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 6, 2014)

search definitelly shows some problems though

when I go to the advanced search, it pulls up these errors at the top of the page



> Warning: Declaration of vBForum_Item_SocialGroupMessage::getLoadQuery() should be compatible with that of vB_Model::getLoadQuery() in ..../packages/vbforum/item/socialgroupmessage.php on line 0
> 
> Warning: Declaration of vBForum_Item_SocialGroupDiscussion::getLoadQuery() should be compatible with that of vB_Model::getLoadQuery() in ..../packages/vbforum/item/socialgroupdiscussion.php on line 0


----------



## nard (Sep 6, 2014)

The ADB thing happens to me too.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 6, 2014)

I didn't even see the peach maybe because of that glitch. My internet is fast. ><


----------



## LilD (Sep 6, 2014)

Same here. On abd page.

Ok,working fine it's functioning, but the blue line is visible


----------



## Aradai (Sep 6, 2014)

Gee, if I wasn't busy on Tumblr, I might've gotten that peach.
Congrats to Sholee though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nyx81 said:


> Same here. On abd page.


ABD is working perfectly fine for me.


----------



## Witch (Sep 6, 2014)

Jake. said:


> there is a buggish thing when i go to the shop tab, not sure if anyone else is having this issue or if its just me



Same.


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't have it


----------



## Witch (Sep 6, 2014)

It is when you click on ABD


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't have it either

idk what's up with some members getting it and others not

maybe its if you have bells deposited? (I have none)


----------



## nard (Sep 6, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> I don't have it either
> 
> idk what's up with some members getting it and others not
> 
> maybe its if you have bells deposited? (I have none)




I don't have any in there, but I'm still getting it.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 6, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> I don't have any in there, but I'm still getting it.



THE MYSTERY DEEPENS


----------



## SharJoY (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't have any in there either.  But it is fixed now for me.


----------



## nard (Sep 6, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> THE MYSTERY DEEPENS




Maybe having collectibles hidden?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait, it's fixed.


----------



## Witch (Sep 6, 2014)

It?s fine now... and advanced search too


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 6, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Maybe having collectibles hidden?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wait, it's fixed.



pretty sure I have over 10 collectibles

and thus the mystery was never publicly solved...


----------



## Justin (Sep 6, 2014)

Yup, both errors have been fixed. 

2spooky4me


----------



## Aradai (Sep 6, 2014)

Justin said:


> Yup, both errors have been fixed.
> 
> 2spooky4me


This whole event is spoopy.


----------



## nard (Sep 6, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> This whole event is *spoopy*.




 Spoopy, lovin' it.


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 6, 2014)

spoopinine


----------



## Aradai (Sep 6, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> spoopinine


----------



## nard (Sep 6, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


>




 Where the heck did you get that?


----------



## Lio Fotia (Sep 6, 2014)

This thread is hilarious.


----------



## f11 (Sep 6, 2014)

flash backs to friday the 13th


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 6, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Nuuu, no restock. I feel betrayed by Kaiaa. ;~;



Heeey I didn't say there would be a restock! Why does everyone put words in my mouth *cries* I just accidentally create hype all the time!



C r y s t a l said:


> flash backs to friday the 13th



In my own defense for this, I told everyone I was lying the second or third page lol and people still believed me! Everyone should know by now the woods is spoopy and makes people to spoopy things! =p


----------



## Lio Fotia (Sep 6, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> Heeey I didn't say there would be a restock! Why does everyone put words in my mouth *cries* I just accidentally create hype all the time!
> 
> In my own defense for this, I told everyone I was lying the second or third page lol and people still believed me! Everyone should know by now the woods is spoopy and makes people to spoopy things! =p



You're just so adorable and believeable, no one can pin you as a liar and that any time you say "collectible" it's means restock. :3


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 6, 2014)

C a l l a w a y said:


> You're just so adorable and believeable, no one can pin you as a liar and that any time you say "collectible" it's means restock. :3



Hehe this is why if I ever played mafia and things didn't get leaked for once, I would murder the whole town if I was scum and never get caught


----------



## Lio Fotia (Sep 6, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> Hehe this is why if I ever played mafia and things didn't get leaked for once, I would murder the whole town if I was scum and never get caught



It's always the cute ones you have to watch out for xP


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 6, 2014)

sleep makes me miss things
o well. the thread is very funny though.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 6, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> Hehe this is why if I ever played mafia and things didn't get leaked for once, I would murder the whole town if I was scum and never get caught



be vigilante

kill everyone

trick mafia into voting themselves lynched

_flawless victory_


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 6, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> be vigilante
> 
> kill everyone
> 
> ...



If I could manage to do this...people would start to lynch me day one whether I was town or not! Ha but I love the plan lol


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 6, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> Hehe this is why if I ever played mafia and things didn't get leaked for once, I would murder the whole town if I was scum and never get caught



You think it's that easy???


----------



## Aradai (Sep 6, 2014)

This thread gives me life.


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 6, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> You think it's that easy???



Yep. I do. No one would dare start a lynch on poor little Kaiaa without solid proof <3 Just kidding. I die like almost always on or before night 3.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 6, 2014)

they all just want to hug you

they don't realize it'll lead to your demise


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 6, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> they all just want to hug you
> 
> they don't realize it'll lead to your demise



Would you like a hug Lambda, I promise I won't stab you


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 6, 2014)

Maintenance? What did i miss?


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

I want a hug


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 6, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> Would you like a hug Lambda, I promise I won't stab you



only if you believe you can

don't worry, I won't stab either


though I can't guarantee for other things

*is amazed thread hasn't been locked yet*


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 6, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> Maintenance? What did i miss?


A shop restock of one peach and general update. Nothing too major.


Beary said:


> I want a hug


Comeer you!


LambdaDelta said:


> only if you believe you can
> 
> don't worry, I won't stab either
> 
> ...



(I'm amazed too)


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

Jeremy is here
Bye bye thread


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 6, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> Yep. I do. No one would dare start a lynch on poor little Kaiaa without solid proof <3 Just kidding. I die like almost always on or before night 3.



I would start a lynch on you with no proof.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 6, 2014)

Do they not give mods locking powers in Bell Tree HQ or are they powerless for threads made by admins?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> Jeremy is here
> Bye bye thread



rip in rip


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 6, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> Do they not give mods locking powers in Bell Tree HQ or are they powerless for threads made by admins?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Lol we do have powers to lock but Jer asked us to stop locking everything all the time so I'm going to let him make the call on when to close it lol Or we could just be easy about it and let it die.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 6, 2014)

I guess apple. /is late

Also darn my forum layout is completely broked now.


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 6, 2014)

In conclusion,

This thread was all kinds of hilarious.
We heart Kaiaa, cuz she made it exciting.
There was one peach and it went to someone who really really wanted it.
Everything else on the site may or may not be broken still.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Sep 6, 2014)

I dont bother about shop restocks, i always miss them.


----------

